# HELP ME give up smoking!!



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

ha ha thought I was in OFF TOPIC!!

see, I've lost it completley


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

NaomiR said:


> ha ha thought I was in OFF TOPIC!!
> 
> see, I've lost it completley


I quit almost 3 months ago I've had so many withdrawl effects I've struugled to concentrate and couldn't even think properlry but im almost bk to normal now it's well worth it check out the wisegeek site under nicotine withdrawl effects on google there's loads of post as to what symptoms people are experiencing it helped pit my mind at ease I was suffering from proper anxiety at one point


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> I quit almost 3 months ago I've had so many withdrawl effects I've struugled to concentrate and couldn't even think properlry but im almost bk to normal now it's well worth it check out the wisegeek site under nicotine withdrawl effects on google there's loads of post as to what symptoms people are experiencing it helped pit my mind at ease I was suffering from proper anxiety at one point



I stopped smoking like 5 years ago with no withdawl effects at all... its all in your head. But depending on how you give up effects how much of the withdrawl symptoms you get.

I stopped smoking by reading this book

allen carrs easyway

it only took 3 hours to read the entire book and was the best book i have ever read as it has saved me and my partner thousands!


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

think of all the money you could spend on your pets  even more pets you could get lol what a goal!


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

ambyglam said:


> I stopped smoking like 5 years ago with no withdawl effects at all... its all in your head. But depending on how you give up effects how much of the withdrawl symptoms you get.
> 
> I stopped smoking by reading this book
> 
> ...


Ahh another brainwashed convert .. I salute you :2thumb:

I quit years ago reading this book with no withdrawls, no will power and nothing but sheer happyness that i was free from those dirty disgusting cancer sticks : victory:


----------



## droopal (May 11, 2010)

I gave up smoking after 41 years, about 9 months ago, it has been the most difficult thing I have ever done. I have had terrible withdrawal symptoms too, I also put on 3 stone in weight, which has given me a hiatus hernia. All I can say is this, it takes a lot of willpower. I use the inhilator, which has been a godsend. I hope you manage it.


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

I quit when i found out i was pregnant. Very hard, but gets easier each day, just take it one day at a time. good luck!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Antw23uk said:


> Ahh another brainwashed convert .. I salute you :2thumb:
> 
> I quit years ago reading this book with no withdrawls, no will power and nothing but sheer happyness that i was free from those dirty disgusting cancer sticks : victory:


see to all the people who gave up by other methods than this book... well done, cos reading a book for 3 hours and gaining no weight, no mood swings, no withdrawl symptoms and no cravings does seem easier than whatever else you seem to try...lol

and remember its not that the book brainwashes you folks... it unbrainwashes you..tadaa!


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

I gave up in february ,just decided one morning that I wasnt going to smoke any more after 35 yrs and it has been very hard but I have stuck to it .Hope you can do it to its definately worth it .


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

3 weeks no smoking not put on weight. not really struggling only time its hard is at lunch time and i just smile knowing im doing whats best. Not really had any side effects other than that caugh that starts after a week.  

I gave up because i have all my reps in my livingroom and i HATE standing out in the rain in winter becuase i refuse to make any animal under my care suffer due to my choice to smoke. What better time to give up than in the summer )


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

droopal said:


> I gave up smoking after 41 years, about 9 months ago, it has been the most difficult thing I have ever done. I have had terrible withdrawal symptoms too, I also put on 3 stone in weight, which has given me a hiatus hernia. All I can say is this, it takes a lot of willpower. I use the inhilator, which has been a godsend. I hope you manage it.





cazcolecarter said:


> I quit when i found out i was pregnant. Very hard, but gets easier each day, just take it one day at a time. good luck!


You poor people, why are you torturing yourself like this? :sad:

Allen Carr's Easy Way to Stop Smoking: Be a Happy Non-smoker for the Rest of Your Life: Amazon.co.uk: Allen Carr: Books
*ISBN-10:* 014103940X 
*ISBN-13:* 978-0141039404


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

i done it - and if i can do u deffiantley can,smoked heavy for 25 years and went to the doctors about a pill called champix - best thing i ever did was a no smoker within 3 months :gasp: they do have a few side effects but what dont lol - all the best......


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

I tried giving up with champix and it was fine until the side effects kicked in. They made me so ill I had to stop taking them :sad:

Looks like I'm back to good old willpower.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

thank you everyone for your help, sadly I cracked yesterday and had a cigarette.

funny you should mention that book I've had it for years and never really read it but after all your rave reviews I'm going to right now get it out and start reading :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

just keep trying, one *** doesn't have to mean you've failed.

I tried to quit loads of times before finally managing it 4 months ago. I just decided I'd had enough of coughing, wheezing and smelling disgusting :lol2:

I used the patches for about 3 weeks to help me through the worst. I'm not sure how much good they do really but I think they can have a placebo effect, in that you feel you are actually doing something to help yourself.

I used to smoke 30 a day and in 2 days' time I'll have saved £1000 by not smoking.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> thank you everyone for your help, sadly I cracked yesterday and had a cigarette.
> 
> funny you should mention that book I've had it for years and never really read it but after all your rave reviews I'm going to right now get it out and start reading :2thumb:


Always the way and i bet you finish reading it and think "jeez why didnt i read it sooner" lol, you could have been freeeee by now : victory:

Dont forget to smoke all the way through the book, he will keep reminding you anyway and at some point in the book you just cant wait to finish the damn thing so you can put out that final dirty cigerette. For me it was amazing, i was free and all i could do was just laugh at people saying 'will power' this and 'cravings' that .. you will get what i mean when you read the book :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Put aside the money you would normally spend on cigarettes in a tin every time you would normally buy them and watch it grow. Then you can spend it all on your lovely animals!

I have heard mixed reports about champix but for those people it does work for it is pretty awesome. Definitely worth speaking to the doc about anyway


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm going to go with the book, I react badly to any nicotine replacement I don't know why but I've tried the patches and I get dizzie and feel sick, the chewing gum has a similar effect plus it hurts my throat.

The book I've got is the second one (I think) it's called The Only Way to stop smoking permanently but I've ordered the original one from Amazon, thanks for the link :2thumb:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Antw23uk said:


> Always the way and i bet you finish reading it and think "jeez why didnt i read it sooner" lol, you could have been freeeee by now : victory:
> 
> Dont forget to smoke all the way through the book, he will keep reminding you anyway and at some point in the book you just cant wait to finish the damn thing so you can put out that final dirty cigerette. For me it was amazing, i was free and all i could do was just laugh at people saying 'will power' this and 'cravings' that .. you will get what i mean when you read the book :2thumb:



thats exactly how i feel
xx


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not getting very far with the book, it's quite a lot to take in which I hadn't anticipated :whistling2:

Will keep going though, I HATE smoking SO MUCH!!


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Keep going, i found him exceptionally annoying and blimey doesnt he keep repeating himself! :bash:

BUT its worth it, him repeating himself is part of the 'brain washing' so please keep with it. Relax, keep an open mind and just read it without too much thought, its all there in the book so dont worry and dont think about all the things you have to take in ... just relax and read :2thumb:

Your sooo close, your gona be so chuffed pretty soon and just think .. you wont even need the slightest bit of willpower :2thumb:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Antw23uk said:


> Keep going, i found him exceptionally annoying and blimey doesnt he keep repeating himself! :bash:


Yes but for "slow" people like me it's probably entirely necessary :lol2:
The first chapter could probably be re written and condensed into about 1 page BUT I don't think that one page of information on it's own would be enough :whistling2:

Thank you for making me read this book, it is *highly* readable (which I didn't expect from a "self help" book!!)


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> I'm not getting very far with the book, it's quite a lot to take in which I hadn't anticipated :whistling2:
> 
> Will keep going though, I HATE smoking SO MUCH!!


as i said before i read the book in 3 hours and only had one ***, I didnt even have my 'last cigarette' cos they were on the chair and i was on the couch so i thought, im not bloody moving!

lol

crack on and get it read, you will be so glad you did!


----------



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

Try an e-cig...thats all my mum has had for months!! its healthy smoking! she loves it Electronic Cigarette from Miniciggy.com only £19.99 Fast UK Delivery


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

amylls said:


> Try an e-cig...thats all my mum has had for months!! its healthy smoking! she loves it Electronic Cigarette from Miniciggy.com only £19.99 Fast UK Delivery


the book costs like 8 quid!

and stops you from needing such things, or replacemet or whatever! tell your mum to get it too!


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm getting really annoyed with not being able to find time to read this book (which I am enjoying) every day I light a *** and think how glad I'll be when I have read it and am not tied to these horrible things anymore.

I'll let you know how it goes :notworthy:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

My husband is just starting those Champix (is that the correct name?) tablets today.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Kare said:


> My husband is just starting those Champix (is that the correct name?) tablets today.


tell him to get the book, he's brainwashed into thinking he needs cigarettes untill you change that he won't give up :2thumb:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Antw23uk said:


> Ahh another brainwashed convert .. I salute you :2thumb:
> 
> I quit years ago reading this book with no withdrawls, no will power and nothing but sheer happyness that i was free from those dirty disgusting cancer sticks : victory:


me to:notworthy:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

NaomiR said:


> tell him to get the book, he's brainwashed into thinking he needs cigarettes untill you change that he won't give up :2thumb:


The book doesn't work for everyone you know. Even the author freely admits he used a hypnotist to help him give up smoking.


----------



## talanie506 (Nov 24, 2009)

i have the Allen Carr book that i will send to anyone wants it! it worked really well and i gave up on this for about a year, then like a fool i started again.
I gave up this time on the 27th april 2009 on champix, which was good, but did take a bit of willpower too. i havent had one since as i just cant be arsed to give up again, and i must say that even in moments of terrible drunkeness im not tempted anymore. send me your address if you want it. x


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Mirf said:


> The book doesn't work for everyone you know. Even the author freely admits he used a hypnotist to help him give up smoking.


yeh but then not everyone is bright!

it does however work in 9 out of 10 cases.


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

I know it isnt worth much but I gave up smoking a month ago using patches and it has BEEN really hard. the side effects are crazy, sickness, dizzyness, disturbed sleeping etc. I havent used the book everyone seems to go on about tho. all I can say is though the side effects seem harsh, I am *hoping* that giving up smoking will make me feel 10X better in the long run! Just have determination and you'll be fine! 

in fact today I went down to the lower strength patch which means I managed to get somewhere right? :lol2:


----------

